# Help.. Hive beetle larvae?



## jjak (Dec 29, 2013)

I am a new beekeeper and inspected my hive today and saw these. I believe they are hive beetle larvae. I did see an adult one last week which I killed but not I have this problem. Can you please confirm what I am seeing and if they I am looking for solutions. I did some research on here and fairly confident of what I am seeing but I want to be sure. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Small hive beetle larva and wax moth larva are similar in appearance ...



> May be Confused with the Following SHB Look-a-Likes
> 
> 
> Wax Moth Larva (top) and SHB Larva
> ...


What else is going on with the hive?

If it is small hive beetle larva, there are a variety of traps that can be used in the hive. SHB larva pupate in the ground, and prefer light soil. A ground covering around the hive area hostile to SHB larva (concrete, pavement, heavy clay, possibly gravel) can reduce the odds of SHB sucessfully pupating.

Place your hives where they get as much sun as possible to reduce the SHB levels. More tips here:
https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-7075.pdf

.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Beetle blasters work pretty well.
Heard that swiffer dry pads catch shb by the feet. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Swiffer-Sweeper-Dry-Sweeping-Cloth-Refills-40-count/51540049

When I had SHB problems I asked all the local gurus about it and got 8 answers from 3 people. (typical)
One said, "I just keep the hive strong". Took me a year to figure out what that meant. It means keep the concentration of bees high or strong. In other words don't add too much space. 
Easier said than done. 

Good luck.


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

all you ever wanted to know about SHB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUkFcgf4f6Q 
for me they are normally a problem I only have in the rain cooler part of spring. I use beetle jails because they are reusable and I bought some beetle be gone as well to try but I have yet to have a hive that has warranted the use of it. 
Here are the links
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/natural-pest-controls/m01543-baitable-beetle-jail-trap-each
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/m01545-beetle-bee-gone

You will see also that the effort to deal with the pupa in the ground is a waste of resources.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't feel that using a ground drench to kill the pupa is a waste, it is better than allowing the beetles to mature on the hive's doorstep. The type of soil is the main factor in whether the beetles will successfully mature, if you have sandy loam you will have a problem where clay soils/thin soil and stone will reduce the numbers that become adults. If you have the sandy loam soil 40% permethrin or tick granules will help reduce the beetle populations.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I just discovered that the link that I offered in post #2 for more information (and the photo) on the similarities between SHB larva and wax moth larva was malformed when I posted it. Here is a working link:

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/food/inspection/bees/shb-reportfindings.htm


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

A screened bottom board with a tray that has the ability to have cooking oil in it will help with SHB. I had them last year. I do not this year. Although I introduced them to my yard with a bee hive removal from an owl house. I will NEVER bring back bees until they are quarantined and I know they don't contain SHB. I was upset I did that and it's not something that is talked about. So for those of you doing cut outs/removals it's something to think about. During the removal from owl house to the Nuc Box I did not see a single SHB. 2 days later YUP! I had to freeze all the frames and toss them in the garbage. I torched the box too. Removal was a 100% fail. My other 2 bee hvies got SHB.


----------

